# Where is d3o worth it?



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> As someone who can't really afford getting injured and a newbie likely to fall over a lot... I want to get impact protection even if I am not riding in the park. I know all about d3o from motorcycling, but I am a little unsure if I really need to get d3o absolutely everywhere. Like, I imagine d3o on the knees and elbows are probably pretty excessive, but d3o on the hip/tailbone seems like a good idea?
> 
> What about the chest/shoulder? How frequent are those injuries? I've already got flexmeter wrist guards.


As someone who is new, your biggest problem areas will be tail bone and wrists. 

Before getting in to the gear part, your biggest goal should be to learn how to properly fall. Sounds silly but its your number one way to prevent the bad stuff. 

That being said, flex meters are dope. I have a pair for when I'm feeling frisky or if my oft broken wrist is feeling sore. 

Chest/back/shoulder protection may be overkill for you unless you plan on making quick progress in to jibbing and other park shenanigans. 

When I opt to bulk up in armor stuff, I go with tailbone protection (I use the demon without d3o but thats just because they fit me better), the flex meters and d3o knee pads. more than that would be overkill in my case.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

kriegs13 said:


> As someone who is new, your biggest problem areas will be tail bone and wrists.
> 
> Before getting in to the gear part, your biggest goal should be to learn how to properly fall. Sounds silly but its your number one way to prevent the bad stuff.
> 
> ...


This is good advice. We got my wife some padded pants and they have helped her immensely. D3O for the tailbone, just regular padding everywhere else. She did fracture her wrist last season though due to not knowing how to fall correctly and sticking her hand out when she shouldn't have. Since then she's been much better at falling (and riding!):grin:


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

kriegs13 said:


> As someone who is new, your biggest problem areas will be tail bone and wrists.
> 
> Before getting in to the gear part, your biggest goal should be to learn how to properly fall. Sounds silly but its your number one way to prevent the bad stuff.
> 
> ...


Okay, that was what I was thinking as well regarding upper limbs. I just wanted knee pads because my knees are always bruised from falling and makes me not want to go back out towards the end of the night. I've got the Flex Meters because my left wrist is prone to injury, I think I messed up the tendons from lifting, and it gets inflammed very easily.

Is it necessary to get the Demon Azzpadz if I don't plan on hitting the park? It seems like hard shell is complete overkill for just the slopes. I am likely getting d3o for the knee pads since I know d3o allows the pad to be less bulky. I don't think I've ever really fallen on my wrists unless it was a slow fall where I was trying to bounce myself back up. The falls I'm most worried about are catching an edge and going backwards head first into the ground. My falls onto my butt are usually pretty tame with sliding.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Okay, that was what I was thinking as well regarding upper limbs. I just wanted knee pads because my knees are always bruised from falling and makes me not want to go back out towards the end of the night. I've got the Flex Meters because my left wrist is prone to injury, I think I messed up the tendons from lifting, and it gets inflammed very easily.
> 
> Is it necessary to get the Demon Azzpadz if I don't plan on hitting the park? It seems like hard shell is complete overkill for just the slopes. I am likely getting d3o for the knee pads since I know d3o allows the pad to be less bulky. I don't think I've ever really fallen on my wrists unless it was a slow fall where I was trying to bounce myself back up. The falls I'm most worried about are catching an edge and going backwards head first into the ground. My falls onto my butt are usually pretty tame with sliding.


I have the same issue. I have broken my left wrist three different times so i always have at least the left flex meter handy in case its feeling not the best.

The azzpads are not something that I would be interested in as they're too bulky but I know a number of people love them. From what i understand, they are probably the best actual protection. I use the Demon shield or something or other which had hard rubber as opposed to d30. its on the tail bone, cheeks and hips.

Falls on your butt are generally pretty tame, until they arent. I never had an issue until first day out this year when I took a hard hit on the tail bone due to an unseen mogul in november. i had serious pain for three weeks and lingering pain for another month after that. That bone is no effing fun to hurt let alone break. I would say any sort of tail bone protection is a decent investment. I don't always use mine anymore but there have been a few time that I was glad they were on. Demon and other companies have pad rigs that are much less diaper looking than the azzpads.


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> We got my wife some padded pants and they have helped her immensely. D3O for the tailbone, just regular padding everywhere else.


Which ones did she get and does she like them (fit/bulkiness etc)? I haven't seen a lot of discussion on women's tailbone protectors.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

I have the Burton impact shorts (almost the same thing as the G-Form shorts - they make them for Burton) and the G-Form kneepads. They are minimal in terms of not noticing them while riding and have really worked well for me on a couple of falls on the icy slopes or catching an edge. The impact protection works amazing and like I mentioned above, the biggest selling point for me was how "invisible" they felt when on. Padding you wear is better than padding you don't. For me the tailbone and knees were the biggest concern... I used to skateboard and know how to fall... so wasn't concerned about the wrist protection. Def worth a look


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Fire Rose said:


> Which ones did she get and does she like them (fit/bulkiness etc)? I haven't seen a lot of discussion on women's tailbone protectors.


She doesn't love how they fit because they are bulky. They're the DEMON pants, but not exactly sure which ones. I could look into it, but I believe we got them on sale for maybe ~$60?
For fitment, she has to wear her non-Gore-Tex pants which she doesn't like as much if she wants to wear the padded pants because they are so bulky. I think the fitment is tough because women's stuff is inherently less baggy compared to men's.

The padding is great though on days which are really hard-packed or if there may be ice to deal with. Especially since she bruises easy.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

BuckarooBanzai said:


> I have the Burton impact shorts (almost the same thing as the G-Form shorts - they make them for Burton) and the G-Form kneepads. They are minimal in terms of not noticing them while riding and have really worked well for me on a couple of falls on the icy slopes or catching an edge. The impact protection works amazing and like I mentioned above, the biggest selling point for me was how "invisible" they felt when on. Padding you wear is better than padding you don't. For me the tailbone and knees were the biggest concern... I used to skateboard and know how to fall... so wasn't concerned about the wrist protection. Def worth a look


+1.
I've used Demon without d3o, Demon with d3o, Troy Lee Designs, POC, Xion, Forcefield...
I use G-Form now. Easily the most comfortable padding while providing very good protection.
Save yourself the trouble and cost of experimenting (like me) and go straight to G-Form. Pick and choose which pieces you want for protection.
(I also wear Flexmeters btw.)


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

BuckarooBanzai said:


> I have the Burton impact shorts (almost the same thing as the G-Form shorts - they make them for Burton) and the G-Form kneepads. They are minimal in terms of not noticing them while riding and have really worked well for me on a couple of falls on the icy slopes or catching an edge. The impact protection works amazing and like I mentioned above, the biggest selling point for me was how "invisible" they felt when on. Padding you wear is better than padding you don't. For me the tailbone and knees were the biggest concern... I used to skateboard and know how to fall... so wasn't concerned about the wrist protection. Def worth a look


How's g-form knee pad holding up? 
I didn't know what size I need them and their custom service imo is not so good, so I got a pair of Triple 8. But after a season of grinding they are pretty much done, getting too stretched to stay on the knee.

Burton impact shorts are hands down my favorite protective gear. It still hurts when you take a big fall on your tailbone but at least the bruise won't torture you for weeks. And they are comfy.

I am thinking whether I shall buy some G-form protective tops next season as I plan to spend more time in the park next year.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

This makes me very happy to see all this discussion.

I was very split on G-Form and Demon as well, leaning towards G-Form. I've heard about plenty of tailbone injuries from motorcycle high sides so I've always gone to great lengths by wearing padded shorts underneath my leathers with an additional tailbone+back protector.

Two more questions:

1) Does impact gear ever really go on sale? Seems like no (unless you have extreme sizes)
2) Full length vs shorts + knee pads? I'm leaning towards separates since you should be able to get better fit and replace things as needed Is sliding an issue on the knee pads?


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> This makes me very happy to see all this discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Never used the Burton stuff. I got most of my demon stuff on back country and they had a decent discount. I like separate pieces so I'm not locked in to something I don't want. I had tried the knee/shin guard combo and hated it. But the knees alone are fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewral (Feb 13, 2017)

Wrists (flexmeters), tailbone (azzpadz), knees (g-form). All three come in a d30 format. THe tech works, mostly because it absorbs impact rather than just softens. Many of the regular foam impact shorts/knees will just soften but still transfer a fair amount of impact to your body which hurts.

I don't fall that much anymore but I will always wear azzpadz and kneepads. You can't see it under your pants and it doesn't hinder flexibility. I don't wear wrist guards anymore because it really inhibits hand function.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Thewral said:


> Wrists (flexmeters), tailbone (azzpadz), knees (g-form). All three come in a d30 format. THe tech works, mostly because it absorbs impact rather than just softens. Many of the regular foam impact shorts/knees will just soften but still transfer a fair amount of impact to your body which hurts.
> 
> I don't fall that much anymore but I will always wear azzpadz and kneepads. You can't see it under your pants and it doesn't hinder flexibility. I don't wear wrist guards anymore because it really inhibits hand function.


Flexmeters in d3o???
Can you provide a link to those please? I have no idea where a d3o pad would go in Flexmeter wrist guards.

Don't agree with the wrist guards inhibiting hand function, but maybe your experience is different to mine.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> 1) Does impact gear ever really go on sale? Seems like no (unless you have extreme sizes)


Get on G-Form's e-mail list.
They have sales periodically, but you will only find out if you get their newsletter.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> 1) Does impact gear ever really go on sale? Seems like no (unless you have extreme sizes)
> 2) Full length vs shorts + knee pads? I'm leaning towards separates since you should be able to get better fit and replace things as needed Is sliding an issue on the knee pads?


1. Yeah. On the G-Form site they have deals on old colors and stuff. They actually have some decent deals now: Sale | G-Form

2. I prefer the shorts because I can choose what base layer (or none) to wear with them and the pads. The pads are a pretty long compression-style sleeve.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Flexmeters in d3o???
> Can you provide a link to those please? I have no idea where a d3o pad would go in Flexmeter wrist guards.
> 
> Don't agree with the wrist guards inhibiting hand function, but maybe your experience is different to mine.


The double-sided version has it on the palm-side for impact protection:
Flexmeter Wrist Guard Double Sided D3O


----------



## Fire Rose (Feb 15, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> She doesn't love how they fit because they are bulky.


That's what I'm worried about. I feel like I should be wearing tailbone protection but even if they fit under my pants if they are too bulky/warm/uncomfortable I might end up not wearing them.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

SGboarder said:


> The double-sided version has it on the palm-side for impact protection:
> Flexmeter Wrist Guard Double Sided D3O


Thanks for the link.
That's new!
I've worn Flexmeters for years. Never knew they added d3o.

I've also only worn the single-sided ones.
Maybe the double-sided ones are what Thewral refers to as restricting hand function?


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

GreyDragon said:


> Thanks for the link.
> That's new!
> I've worn Flexmeters for years. Never knew they added d3o.
> 
> ...




The double sided is definitely more restrictive. Even taking off the slide pad thingy, I can't fit them in anything but XL dakine titans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

GreyDragon said:


> Flexmeters in d3o???
> Can you provide a link to those please? I have no idea where a d3o pad would go in Flexmeter wrist guards.
> 
> Don't agree with the wrist guards inhibiting hand function, but maybe your experience is different to mine.


I consistently read to avoid the Flexmeters in d3o because they are too bulky in the double-layer format. I got the single-layer and I imagine they will provide plenty of protection.

Just ordered G-Form shorts and knee pads. I'm a little unsure about the kneepads since I have hugeeee thighs.. My thighs are like XXL on their size chart, but my calf is a L.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> I consistently read to avoid the Flexmeters in d3o because they are too bulky in the double-layer format. I got the single-layer and I imagine they will provide plenty of protection.
> 
> Just ordered G-Form shorts and knee pads. I'm a little unsure about the kneepads since I have hugeeee thighs.. My thighs are like XXL on their size chart, but my calf is a L.


You may consider doing what I did with the hip pads.
I took them off and moved them to the butt for more coverage there.
I have never fallen on my hips, but the butt...:frown:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Protection is fine…BUT prevention is better. There are 3 main aspects to prevention

1.	Learning how to fall
2.	Learning how to ride and thus not fall as nearly as frequently
3.	Learning to read the terrain and snow conditions so as to ride in control or within your skills so as not to fall.

I would encourage newbs to spend some time looking at the threads of learning how to fall and then practicing it. I’m old, bewildered and its 1am…so I not going to write it out…so just search for it.


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

One interesting application of d3o are insoles. I broke my leg and torn ACL a couple of years ago and still have some issues from it. After a couple of hours of riding I usually could feel quite a pain in the knee and also around the place where I broke my leg. So I was looking for the ways to reduce impacts on knees and legs and eventually bought these https://www.enertor.com. They advertise them to reduce impacts by 44%, which sounds good but I wasn't sure if it make any difference in reality.

Anyway, I think it really helps, I don't feel that much pain as before, in fact almost none. This also allows me to get back to some freestyle which I didn't think would be possible before. I'd recommend these insoles to anyone, even if you don't suffer from any injury and your knees are still good. In long term it can reduce impact on knees and overall joints wear out.

One note yet - the Enertor insoles are quite thick but other manufactures make thinner versions too D3O Product Range - Rightstride Orthotics


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

lbs123 said:


> One interesting application of d3o are insoles. I broke my leg and torn ACL a couple of years ago and still have some issues from it. After a couple of hours of riding I usually could feel quite a pain in the knee and also around the place where I broke my leg. So I was looking for the ways to reduce impacts on knees and legs and eventually bought these https://www.enertor.com. They advertise them to reduce impacts by 44%, which sounds good but I wasn't sure if it make any difference in reality.
> 
> Anyway, I think it really helps, I don't feel that much pain as before, in fact almost none. This also allows me to get back to some freestyle which I didn't think would be possible before. I'd recommend these insoles to anyone, even if you don't suffer from any injury and your knees are still good. In long term it can reduce impact on knees and overall joints wear out.
> 
> One note yet - the Enertor insoles are quite thick but other manufactures make thinner versions too D3O Product Range - Rightstride Orthotics


I've got Rome Katana bindings which have d3o in the basepads. I just got some Remind insoles though for my boots. I'll look into those if the Reminds don't cut it for me!


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Just got the knee pads in. They're pretty comfy, except I think they might be a tad small. I am worried that the XL will be too big though!


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

I've played around with a bunch of different setups. I think different people like different brands because the fit is different. I own multiple brands in different types because fit is very important to me.

I have a Demon d30 Upper body armor that i wear primarily for mountain biking. That thing is warm and i sweat a lot. I didn't wear it once this season. 
I have POC d30 elbow pads. I wear these if i'm going into the park and don't want to wear the full upper body. I don't fall on my elbows unless i'm trying to do spins or i take a really really bad pop on a jump and wash out on the landing. 
I have Demon d30 v2.0 shorts. I wear these all the time, every time
I have Level Fly Mittens. These are so much better than the flexmeter guards I used to use... the flexmeters really do transfer the force up to your forearm, not so with the levels. I feel much safer in them. 
I have POC d30 knee pads. These things fit my knees well, but i have big knees. I wear them over my mid layer. They never ever slide. 

I always wear kneepads. I can't stress enough how important they are, but not for the reason everyone thinks.

Many of the worst accidents i've seen on the mountain are when someone plows into someone else who's sitting down, facing down the mountain. I make it a point to never sit down on the mountain, but if I have to, I'll face up hill and drop down to my knees. The kneepads make dropping to my knees painless, and they insulate my knees so that resting on both knees while looking uphill is easy and comfortable. That way i can see where my friends are (assuming they're behind me / uphill) and i can also be on the lookout for any idiots who might be flying by. It's a million times safer - i will never leave my unexposed back vulnerable to people bombing down the mountain if i can help it. The other thing about the knee-down is that it's also super easy to get back up from this position.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

dave785 said:


> I have Level Fly Mittens. These are so much better than the flexmeter guards I used to use... the flexmeters really do transfer the force up to your forearm, not so with the levels. I feel much safer in them.


My experience has been the complete opposite.

First, the transferring the impact up the arm is complete BS. A myth based on no research. I've provided links to this in the past. I won't bother again.

I bought Level mittens near the end of this past season. I have worn Flexmeter, Burton, Seirus, and Dainese wrist guards.
The Level mittens were the least comfortable and felt like they provided the least protection.

Different strokes I guess.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> My experience has been the complete opposite.
> 
> First, the transferring the impact up the arm is complete BS. A myth based on no research. I've provided links to this in the past. I won't bother again.
> 
> ...


What is BS is calling this a problem or claiming it result in broken forearms. The transfer is of the impact up the arm is not BS, that is actually what happens (in part at least - the force has to go somewhere) - and it is a good thing.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

SGboarder said:


> What is BS is calling this a problem or claiming it result in broken forearms. The transfer is of the impact up the arm is not BS, that is actually what happens (in part at least - the force has to go somewhere) - and it is a good thing.


Agreed. A broken radius/ulna is much quicker and easier to recover from/heal properly compared to a fracture in any of the delicate carpal bones.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Phedder said:


> Agreed. A broken radius/ulna is much quicker and easier to recover from/heal properly compared to a fracture in any of the delicate carpal bones.


Plus it takes *much more* force to break your arm than to damage the wrist.


----------



## zagfan5 (Apr 12, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> This is good advice. We got my wife some padded pants and they have helped her immensely. D3O for the tailbone, just regular padding everywhere else. She did fracture her wrist last season though due to not knowing how to fall correctly and sticking her hand out when she shouldn't have. Since then she's been much better at falling (and riding!):grin:


i learned quick to pull my arms in when i fall. my rule of thumb was, "If the back of my thumbs touched my collar bones, wrists were safe"


----------

